# Mexico duck hunting / couples retreat



## rnelson5 (Jun 21, 2015)

I know there are some guys on this forum that are seasoned travelers when it comes to hunting. Well the wife and i have been talking about taking a nice trip out of the country before the "baby" topic comes up in a year or so. We went back and forth trying to come up with something and then i found the Mazatlan Mexico duck hunt where i could get that cinnamon teal in the morning and then hang out at the beach resort with her in the afternoon. It would be something we could both enjoy. Now my question is by some off chance has anyone been on this hunt or have any info on a trip some where else that the wife could enjoy as well?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 21, 2015)

If your back by 0900 with the duck you want and shes waking up to a beach and mojitos, I cant see you going wrong there. Other than mexico Id look further south in south america for other possibilities. Although I havnt been to either.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jun 21, 2015)

I hunted Mexico twice, the last time was a number of years ago.  The last trip was epic in that the guide offered us a break from our dove shhots and took us on a brant hunt on the shore of the Sea of Cortez.  We set the hunt up through Cabelas and had no complaints.  That outfiter no longer guides in Mexico so I can't make a direct referral.

I would try to combine a dove and duck hunt, probably in one of the South American countries.  I think it's a great idea that you are going to make the trip before starting a family.  There are a number of other forums that might give you better info.

Good luck.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> I hunted Mexico twice, the last time was a number of years ago.  The last trip was epic in that the guide offered us a break from our dove shhots and took us on a brant hunt on the shore of the Sea of Cortez.  We set the hunt up through Cabelas and had no complaints.  That outfiter no longer guides in Mexico so I can't make a direct referral.
> 
> I would try to combine a dove and duck hunt, probably in one of the South American countries.  I think it's a great idea that you are going to make the trip before starting a family.  There are a number of other forums that might give you better info.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the response. The wife likes to hunt amd fish but she is not going to go on an out of the country trip to say Argentina where there is not much else for her to do. This Mazatlan Mexico trip you stay at a beech side resort and you go hunt in the A.M. while the wife lounges by the pool on the ocean or gets a pedicure, etc........ That is an easier sell on my part. She knows Argentina is on my bucket list and in due time lord willing i will make it but for now it is not going to happen. I just want to talk to someone that has been down on this Mexican trip and hear their experience On the safety and resort aspect of it. The outfitter is Ramsey Russel.


----------



## mattuga (Jun 21, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I know there are some guys on this forum that are seasoned travelers when it comes to hunting. Well the wife and i have been talking about taking a nice trip out of the country before the "baby" topic comes up in a year or so. We went back and forth trying to come up with something and then i found the Mazatlan Mexico duck hunt where i could get that cinnamon teal in the morning and then hang out at the beach resort with her in the afternoon. It would be something we could both enjoy. Now my question is by some off chance has anyone been on this hunt or have any info on a trip some where else that the wife could enjoy as well?



We think alike, I think about incorporating duck hunting into every trip possible.  We are also going for first baby next year so in the same boat, well kinda I have a 14' tin can not a new mud boat.  For Mexico I'd check previous visitors, a lot of resorts will sell this type of service for guys like us and not really be much of a hunting outfit, meaning no real prepared land or basic setup.  I'd just try and get a couple reviews of your actual specific resort and duck idea before putting up the $$, travel agencies these days will tell you anything to sign the dotted line and swipe the debit/credit card.  You might know all this, just stuff I wish I'd heard prior to the honeymoon down in Costa Rica where I was promised everything.  Customer service down there in many places ain't nothing like the good ole USA unless you are paying primo dollars.    Let us know if you find good info.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 22, 2015)

mattuga said:


> We think alike, I think about incorporating duck hunting into every trip possible.  We are also going for first baby next year so in the same boat, well kinda I have a 14' tin can not a new mud boat.  For Mexico I'd check previous visitors, a lot of resorts will sell this type of service for guys like us and not really be much of a hunting outfit, meaning no real prepared land or basic setup.  I'd just try and get a couple reviews of your actual specific resort and duck idea before putting up the $$, travel agencies these days will tell you anything to sign the dotted line and swipe the debit/credit card.  You might know all this, just stuff I wish I'd heard prior to the honeymoon down in Costa Rica where I was promised everything.  Customer service down there in many places ain't nothing like the good ole USA unless you are paying primo dollars.    Let us know if you find good info.


I agree with the research. I know Ramsey Russel is a world wide outfitter that is pretty well known and i know i could get references from him but i am trying to find some unbiased opinions of my own. I have this posted in a couple of places so maybe i will get a bite.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 22, 2015)

I have stricken Mexico off of my list due to the drug cartel activities there.  Make sure you are not going to an area that has active kidnappings.  A camp I was considering in the baja has been hit several times by kidnapping thugs.


----------



## mattuga (Nov 3, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I agree with the research. I know Ramsey Russel is a world wide outfitter that is pretty well known and i know i could get references from him but i am trying to find some unbiased opinions of my own. I have this posted in a couple of places so maybe i will get a bite.



Did you ever come up with anything on this?  It is getting to crunch time and I'm in charge of planning.  I just got back on the research today and will let you know what I find.  I'm just looking for 2 morning duck hunts and maybe an afternoon dove hunt.  I don't think I can afford Ramsey but I have an inquiry into him.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes I am leaving February 5th to go down there. I found several guys that went within the last year including RayM on this forum. Everyone loved it and felt safe. I called the club owners directly and they referred me to Ramsey. He has it pretty much on lock down. There is another club in the area, but with the hotel deal with the non hunting spouse it was cheaper to go through Ramsey.


----------



## mattuga (Nov 3, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Yes I am leaving February 5th to go down there. I found several guys that went within the last year including RayM on this forum. Everyone loved it and felt safe. I called the club owners directly and they referred me to Ramsey. He has it pretty much on lock down. There is another club in the area, but with the hotel deal with the non hunting spouse it was cheaper to go through Ramsey.



Yea, I talked with him and he is pretty much booked.  He was much more reasonable than I was expecting and I would be going with his offer if he wasn't booked.  Only 1 weekend open with him which is the weekend before you are going.  Didn't know he had it on lock down, good to know.  Have fun.  I know everyone wants a cinnamon but a late season full color drake spoonie is currently a goal of mine.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 3, 2016)

We ole poor boys in here, ain't never been nowhere..


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 3, 2016)

mattuga said:


> Yea, I talked with him and he is pretty much booked.  He was much more reasonable than I was expecting and I would be going with his offer if he wasn't booked.  Only 1 weekend open with him which is the weekend before you are going.  Didn't know he had it on lock down, good to know.  Have fun.  I know everyone wants a cinnamon but a late season full color drake spoonie is currently a goal of mine.



From what I hear you could kill 1000 spoonies a day down there if you wanted to. One good cinnamon and the rest will be a bonus to me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 3, 2016)

tradhunter98 said:


> We ole poor boys in here, ain't never been nowhere..



You have already been west this year


----------



## jdgator (Nov 5, 2016)

I can recommend Ramsey Russell. I did a trip with him several years ago. At first I had sticker shock and then I realized he is upfront about costs and a number of outfitters arent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2016)

Cast n Blast in LA.


----------

